# Rubbol failing on wood windows



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I looked at a project yesterday where all the wood windows and wood trim were painted with Sikkens Rubbol. The house was built about six years ago and the Rubbol is failing in many spots. 

My BM store manager recommended recoating Rubbol every 4 years for this type of application. For this house I think that type of maintenance schedule is somewhat cost prohibitive. I’m thinking about recommending to HO that we switch to Regal Select Flat or Low Lustre since it’ll have a much longer service life. 

Any advice or pros/cons of Rubbol vs Regal Select would be appreciated.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Here’s a few pics:






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Rubbol vs Regal*



PNW Painter said:


> I looked at a project yesterday where all the wood windows and wood trim were painted with Sikkens Rubbol. The house was built about six years ago and the Rubbol is failing in many spots.
> 
> My BM store manager recommended recoating Rubbol every 4 years for this type of application. For this house I think that type of maintenance schedule is somewhat cost prohibitive. I’m thinking about recommending to HO that we switch to Regal Select Flat or Low Lustre since it’ll have a much longer service life.
> 
> ...


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve always thought that Solid Stains were most appropriate where you needed high permeability such as decks or fences. Or for wood siding where the clients wanted to see more of the wood grain. For a number of reason I’d think that sealing window as much as possible would be preferred. There is a local company that builds custom wood windows and they use Smiths Penetrating Epoxy prior to painting the windows. My assumption is that this seals the wood much better than typical primers. 

Based on the Rubbol data sheet i’d need to apply two coats, so the only difference I see if I switch to paint is the need to pre-prime any raw wood.

When I talked to my BM store manager he recommended BM 094 primer and Ultra Spec or Regal Select paint. He was concerned that Regal High Build or Aura could cause bubbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

